# Anyone recommend a sex compatibilty quiz?



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

My wife seems no more interested in sex than I am in cleaning toilets. Prior marriage 3+ years ago she was much more sexual than she is now. The last time we did it it was sad and lousy. I want to try and figure out why. I thought if I could find a quiz of some sort for both us to take we could find our differences.

Where we are now and where I would like us to be is like the distance to the moon. There are simple things I would like for us to do, or just normal things, that I know she will NOT want to do such as showing herself off in her bras and thongs to get me aroused (she is very attractive but awfully self-conscious), and getting rid of the condom. She has also told me recently she thinks penises are disgusting. I'm not sure how that came up (not in the bedroom) but I said thats not good! but she said she likes mine, but the rest are disgusting. :scratchhead: Thats like me saying I hate Corvettes, but I like his Corvette. :scratchhead: Either way, that is stuck in my head. And I can't remember the last time she even touched mine. She does little to nothing to turn me on where I will not hesitate to perform oral, feel her, etc

I've tried to bring this up in the past, ie, getting more sexual instead of going along for the ride, and she gets upset and asks me what I want her to do. But she has to want to do it, not because I want her. 

Sorry for the vent, but any ideas on a quiz/test?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Hurra said:


> . But she has to want to do it, not because I want her.



that is the key. so the advice you will get is your going to have to find out what it is about you she doesnt like, or that is turning her off (maybe your not dominant enough  ) and then your going to have to work to get what you want, because she probably isnt going to help you.

the fact that she is willing to tell you she thinks the male anatomy is disgusting (except yours of course) is very curious.:scratchhead:


----------

